# Lighting with swords and new caribe



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have two swords which i'm really not too concerned about. I got 8 new caribe in today and I was wondering how long I should keep the lights off. I mean I would like the plants to live but I will keep them off for long as possible. Thanks yall.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

dking6 said:


> I have two swords which i'm really not too concerned about. I got 8 new caribe in today and I was wondering how long I should keep the lights off. I mean I would like the plants to live but I will keep them off for long as possible. Thanks yall.


 first of all you have to describe your setup in order to be able to tell about the time of the lights but just for your info i must tell that your P's will eventually get used to the lights especially if you have a timer and you turn the lights on same time a day and with the same duration...


----------



## dking6 (Sep 2, 2004)

so tom just i'll just turn them back on. they shoud be pretty well adjusted by then.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

i leave my lights on for aboout 15hrs/day (pretty much from when i wake up to when i sleep). My shoal of pygos dont mind the light at all. Just took them a day or two to adjust to the lights.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I believe with 11 hours 'on' you will be ok!


----------

